# Possible To Hunt Rabbits With Truemark Slingshot And Tubular Bands?



## AMT15 (Jun 29, 2012)

New here, and not a real slingshot expert either. It seema as though most of the hunting pics I see are with tubular bands is there a reason for this? can I use tubular bands?

Thanks,


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

my guess is that you have not really looked over the hunting section, just off the top of my memory most hunters use flats, tube would be fine, but that depends on the tubes.
since you are so new, my suggestions are not to even consider hunting until you can hit small target consistently from 30+', the idea behind any type of hunting is humane kills!
it is not hunting it is more akin to maiming your prey, and letting it suffer before you deliver another form of kill. the stock trumark tubes are not great if you like others can suggest better tubes.

be safe, be humane, practice alot!

welcome


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

No reason why you can't - depends on a) having the hunting + accuracy skills and







the right band set. Theres lots of advice on here. Flat bands tend to outperform tubes, but both can be used for hunting.

Chinese tubes (Dankung) are popular, I use cut down Trumark red tapered bands or chinese tubes. others use the high performance Trumarks or other types.

Remember that you can hunt successfully with bands which are easy to pull as well as hard to pull "high performance". Don't get sucked into the macho thing of having thick bands.

Spend some time having a look around the site and keep asking questions..........have a look at the threads relating to tubes and the speeds which thin tubes can move ammo.


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

my post just crossed with Newconvert - he's offering really good advice


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

peakshooter said:


> my post just crossed with Newconvert - he's offering really good advice


yeah but you made good points too!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

If using the Trumark tubes to hunt with I would suggest that you use pretty heavy ammo as tubes like Trumark's are much more efficient with heavy ammo. The reason for this is the Trumark's tubes are pretty slow to start with, but don't slow down much more with larger ammo like 7/16 or 1/2 inch lead. As mentioned above hunting with a slingshot requires quite a bit of developed skill and practice to make humane kills. -- Tex


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

Teamwork mate!


----------



## peakshooter (Dec 27, 2009)

I only use cut down RRTS with .44 lead or M10 hex nuts (which are pretty heavy at 157 grains).
There are much more efficient bands out there, I just like them.


----------



## AMT15 (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry everyone, that was a typo about the tubular and flat bands, I meant that flat bands are the most popular.


----------



## AMT15 (Jun 29, 2012)

and thanx for all the replies. I do a bit of shooting with the sling, not real good yet, but any tin can within 10 yards is in pretty big trouble. still got to practice allot though.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

just as one practices aiming and getting to know thier firearm before an actual hunt, you have to do the same with a slingshot. learn its nuances and limitations, and yours also . be one with the slingshot .


----------



## MarsOne (Apr 26, 2012)

I shoot 3/8 stainless steel BBs with a Trumark S9 and the red bands. Made a thread on which bands to use etc here:

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/93-slingshot-bands-and-tubes/

Shot a pigeon at 35 feet the other day - he was dead as a dead thing instantly. I personally wouldn't be confident of similar results with a rabbit.


----------



## RockinRabbit (May 17, 2012)

I usually use yellow daisy tubes because there cheep and easy to get my hands on via Wally world takin a bunch of small game with them . I do how ever break them in and then cut two inches off of them. Much faster! They don last long though!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Flat bands for hunting


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

if you are going to get into hunting seriously i would suggest that you either buy yourself a good slingshot for instance barnett blackwidow or barnett pro diabolo or make urself a natural fork, theyre not that difficult they just have to be strong and functional. either way i would suggest that you get some thera band gold and put that on whatever slingshot you decide to use.

just my 2 cents worth.

good luck whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Deltaboy1984 (Jun 14, 2011)

If you can kill pigeons with your slingshot you can kill rabbits. I seen some Ozark MT boys kill them chunking Gravel Rocks at them.


----------

